# "Moonlight Pomegranate" wet soap.



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

So I made a couple more batches tonight... I decided to do a new pattern for this scent. I used activated charcoal with bubblegum pink and did a zebra swirl. There is a moon embed in there so I cant wait to cut it to see!!!  The FO accelorated trace quickly hence the heavy white top, i was hoping for a nice even top layer but it got too thick. I still think it turned out pretty


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, that is so incredibly shiny!! It is amazing!  Wait a minute!  We have to wait until your soap cutter arrives to see this cut?!  That is not fair ;-)


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow very sparkly and purdy!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Badger said:


> Wow, that is so incredibly shiny!! It is amazing!  Wait a minute!  We have to wait until your soap cutter arrives to see this cut?!  That is not fair ;-)


 I know, it's driving me crazy not having my cutter!!! Bud said mid week but here it is almost saturday and it hasn't been marked sent yet *face palm* Glad you like it! I used irridecent glitter for the top making it sparkle!


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry it hasn't been sent yet.. that sucks!  I really hope it gets to you soon before your pile of soap collapses on top of you! ;-)


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

Badger said:


> Oh, I am sorry it hasn't been sent yet.. that sucks!  I really hope it gets to you soon before your pile of soap collapses on top of you! ;-)


 Lol! It's agonizing! Can you imagine all the cut soap pictures I will be having for you guys soon??? :Kitten Love:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

More soap po... um pics? Who's complaining??? lol


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

lol, I can't STOP! I'm onto my 3rd batch tonight :shock: Next on the menu:

Gingered Peach using real cream and cinnamon maybe. Have't decided on the cinnamon yet.... :think:


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

Do the cinnamon!  I used it for a pencil line and it's wonderful.  I made 4 batches yesterday and 3 today, lol.  The bad news is I am going thru my supplies FAST....

I bought some glitter but haven't used it.  I'm afraid people will not want to sparkle....


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

christinak said:


> Do the cinnamon!  I used it for a pencil line and it's wonderful.  I made 4 batches yesterday and 3 today, lol.  The bad news is I am going thru my supplies FAST....
> 
> I bought some glitter but haven't used it.  I'm afraid people will not want to sparkle....


 I'm reserving glitter for only a couple of soaps... i thought the moonlight pomegranate would be a perfect match like twinkling stars! But i totally agree, im not a huge fan of it but i couldnt help it with this one! Hope you are going to get new supplies soon to help feed your addiction!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> Lol! It's agonizing! Can you imagine all the cut soap pictures I will be having for you guys soon??? :Kitten Love:



Addict.   You know you are. I know you are. We _all_ know you are. And you're oh-so-very good at it!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> More soap po... um pics? Who's complaining??? lol



Don't Panic. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnG4lpcn9aM[/ame]


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> don't panic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nng4lpcn9am


 lmao!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 13, 2013)

So shiny!! Very pretty! Can't wait to see it cut, along with all those other ones


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

Sooooooooooooooo?  Where are the cut pics!!!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 13, 2013)

Love moonlight pomegranate! Can't wait to see the cut pictures.

Great nails by the way. My job stinks for growing nice nails.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

christinak said:


> Sooooooooooooooo?  Where are the cut pics!!!



We all have to wait for her cutter to arrive... I'm sure she's more impatient than we are... marginally at least lol.


----------



## ewenique (Apr 13, 2013)

Cut pics, please!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> Love moonlight pomegranate! Can't wait to see the cut pictures.
> 
> Great nails by the way. My job stinks for growing nice nails.


 You know it's funny about the nails thing... They were all crappy until I started soaping with shea and cocoa butters on a regular basis several months ago. I think it's that I am constantly getting it on my hands. My nails have been growing like crazy ever since! I even started a thread about it lol! I wondered if anyone else noticed the same thing.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 14, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> You know it's funny about the nails thing... They were all crappy until I started soaping with shea and cocoa butters on a regular basis several months ago. I think it's that I am constantly getting it on my hands. My nails have been growing like crazy ever since! I even started a thread about it lol! I wondered if anyone else noticed the same thing.



Healthy nails is partially dependent upon healthy cuticles. Certainly shea and cocoa helps that!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Healthy nails is partially dependent upon healthy cuticles. Certainly shea and cocoa helps that!


 I love it!!!


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> We all have to wait for her cutter to arrive... I'm sure she's more impatient than we are... marginally at least lol.



Crud, I forgot.  Get a knife and hack off a piece, 
I can't take it!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Just one pic for now, I will post more once I take better pictures but I couldnt wait for you to finally see! I love the "moon" embed even though it doesnt really _look _like a moon, my design flopped lol! Smells amazing though! This is a must have FO.


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

I love it, Christine...it's perfect!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

christinak said:


> I love it, Christine...it's perfect!


 Thank you! It's my first time trying something like this. I had fun!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it looks pretty close to a moon!  Great job!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> I think it looks pretty close to a moon!  Great job!


 I actually had this embed planned out really well, (or so I thought). I was aiming for a moon that had a dark side, sorta like a cresent but things went bad with keeping the two colores seperated while i was pouring it. The whole "moon" ended up swirled. Next time, i will need thicker batter. Im still happy with the results though :-D


----------



## dcornett (Apr 16, 2013)

WOW!!! That's super nice...loved the sparkles!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 17, 2013)

RR I think that's beautiful. The embed looks exactly like a moon to me. Awesome!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> RR I think that's beautiful. The embed looks exactly like a moon to me. Awesome!


 Yay! Thank you, I've been wanting to make a pink and black soap for some time now, finally accomplished!


----------



## Badger (Apr 17, 2013)

My partner looked over my shoulder and said that it looked like the moon over the ocean without reading your post, so your moon was successful ;-)  This is beautiful by the way


----------



## Jonesgirl (Apr 17, 2013)

blow me down, that is freaking awesome. 
how did it not work out like you wanted?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Jonesgirl said:


> blow me down, that is freaking awesome.
> how did it not work out like you wanted?


 lol, thanks! I was going for not a full moon but a moon with a dark side, sorta like a cresent within the round if that makes sense. I had a divider in my moon makin mold and the idea was to pour black soap on one side while keeping the other side white w/ gray swirl. What happened was, the soap was thinner that It should have been while trying to attemp this and they really just leaked into eachother, once I pulled out the divider, the two just came together as one instead of staying seperate like I wanted. It still looks cool, but  was going for more realism :shifty:


----------

